# DOS and FAT32 or FAT16?



## DreadStorm (Sep 14, 2006)

Since Windows for Workgroups 3.1x only works peacefully (unmodified) on a FAT16 operating system, does anyone know which versions of MS-DOS and IBM PC-DOS are FAT16 and which are FAT32?

It's already obvious that MS-DOS 6.22 and prior are FAT16, but I suppose I should ask which IBM PC-DOS versions are FAT32-capable?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

According to this Wikipedia article, none of them were.
MS-DOS added FAT32 support with version 7.10
PC-DOS 7.0 and PC-DOS 2000 only support FAT and FAT16

Jerry


----------



## DreadStorm (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to ask because I recently read someone say that IBM PC-DOS 7.1 supported FAT32, and if it does, I'm kinda ...Pft. heh


----------

